# Lösung "fliegende Schere"



## Kurt (1 April 2009)

Hallo,
suche eine funktionierende Schlittensteuerung "fliegende Schere" die folgendes kann:

normale Schere:
nach jeder Synchronfahrt muss auf den Startpunkt zurückgefahren werden.

ich suche eine die:
nach der Synchronfahrt schaut die Steuerung die nächste Länge an und kehrt - wenn notwendig (kurze Länge) - bei der Rückfahrt zum Nullpunkt um und synchronisiert neu auf.

gibt es so ein Kastl?

kurt


----------



## Perfektionist (1 April 2009)

ja, gibt es. ob von der Stange, kann ich Dir nicht sagen, da ich sowas selbst (in S7) programmiere.

Das Kunststück besteht darin, während der Rückfahrt sowohl die Stellgröße zum Grundstellungspunkt wie auch die Stellgröße auf die nächste Schnittmarke zu rechnen. Sowie die Stellgröße für die Synchronfahrt positiver (also weniger negativ) wird als die Stellgröße der Synchronfahrt schaltest Du von Grundstellungsfahrt auf Synchronfahrt um, noch bevor Du weder Grundstellungsposition noch Stillstand erreicht hast.


----------



## Exmexx (1 April 2009)

In S7 weiss ich jetzt direkt nicht.

Aber SEW bietet sowas direkt über eine IPOS-Steuerung an.
Funktionert bei uns "fliegende Säge" tadellos.

Gruß


----------



## trinitaucher (1 April 2009)

Bei Beckhoff ist das in der Software-SPS TwinCAT NC als "fliegende Säge" erhältlich. Läuft über SPS-Funktionsbausteine.


----------



## Kurt (1 April 2009)

@Perfektionist:
stell ich mir eigentlich voll schwierig vor.
welche HW hast du da?
kann man deine lösung auch kaufen? - setzt vorraus, dass diese auch für einen anderen "handhabbar" ist.

@Exmexx
ja mit den movidrives haben wir schon mal eine sonderlösung machen lassen - war erstaunlich einfach.
habe auch mit "denen" gesprochen -> mehrfach ohne rückfahrt zu synchronisieren ist "einfach", im zurückfahren umdrehen und sofort wieder nach vorne und aufsynchronisieren ist schwierig, aber nicht ganz unmöglich.

@trinitaucher
denke auch, dass es mit dem zeug geht, muss man vermutlich aber selber viel in entwicklung investieren - einarbeitung etwas zeitaufwendig und mühsam.

-> B&R
kann alles - muss man jedoch auch immer aufpassen, denn meist ist der eigenanteil impelementierungsaufwand und einarbeitungsaufwand sehr groß.
habe mit "denen" auch schon gesprochen.

---
aus homogenitätsgründen will der maschinenbauer keinen anderen antriebshersteller für die zwei fliegenden dinger in der anlage einsetzen.
somit sollte es ein externes kastel lösung werden.

kurt


----------



## trinitaucher (1 April 2009)

Kurt schrieb:


> denke auch, dass es mit dem zeug geht, muss man vermutlich aber selber viel in entwicklung investieren - einarbeitung etwas zeitaufwendig und mühsam.


Worauf beziehst du das? Verwendest du bisher Step7?
Bei TwinCAt benötigst du für deine Funktion lediglich TwinCAT NC-PTP und die Bibliothek "Fliegende Säge". Dann nutzt man neben allgemeinen Achs-Funktionen (PowerOn, Reset, usw.) die Koppel-FBs und solche wie MoveAbolute, Move Relative, SetActualPositon usw. Die FBs sind alle dokumentiert. Den Ablauf kannste dir ja selbst zurecht stricken.
...Sicher, wenn man TwinCAT nicht kennt isses fürn Anfänger schierig. Aber du hättest deine Frage auch präzisieren können.

http://beckhoff.de/default.asp?twincat/twincat_nc_ptp.htm
http://beckhoff.de/default.asp?twincat/twincat_nc_flying_saw.htm

Doku:
http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.p...bflyingsaw/html/tcplclibncflyingsaw_intro.htm
http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.php?content=content/1031/tcplclibmc/html/tcplclibmc_overview.htm


----------



## Perfektionist (2 April 2009)

da geht es mir jetzt ähnlich wie trinitaucher:


Kurt schrieb:


> ...
> welche HW hast du da?
> ...
> aus homogenitätsgründen will der maschinenbauer keinen anderen antriebshersteller für die zwei fliegenden dinger in der anlage einsetzen.
> ...


womit bereits die Frage entsteht, welche Hardware bei Euch die Wunschhardware wäre ...

Im Moment realisiere ich meine "fliegende Säge" mit CPU 317 und gewöhnlichen Danfoss FC302 mit Asynchronmotor und Positaldrehgebern, alles miteinander über Profibus mit 12MBaud gekoppelt. Die CPU läuft dabei mit etwa 2ms, der Bus ähnlich schnell. Damit erreiche ich also, wenn ich eine Marke bei 1m/s verfolge, etwa eine absolute Genauigkeit von unter 5mm, die Wiederholgenauikeit ist noch besser. Je langsamer die Marke läuft, desto genauer wird dann naturgemäß das ganze - bei uns ist es ein aufeinander legen von zwei Dingen zueinander - da ist die geforderte Genauigkeit relativ gering. würde man eine wirkliche fliegende Säge bauen, so müsste das Sägeblatt besser 1/10tel mm mitgeführt werden. das kann dann bei hohen Verfolgungsgeschwindigkeiten mein System nicht bieten - da müsste dann etwas in der Art movidrive her.

voll schwierig bzw. handhabbar: na, ja, es handelt sich wesentlich nur um know how. Der Code an sich ist relativ überschaubar. Der Kern des Ganzen ist eigentlich nur zu wissen, dass v := SQRT( 2*a*s ).

kaufen: auch wenn ich hier gerade Romane schreib, eigentlich habe ich keine Zeit. Aber wenn Hardware, Anwendung ... etc. zusammen passen, könnten wir vielleicht hier gemeinsam Deine Lösung erarbeiten.


----------



## Kurt (3 April 2009)

Danke für das feedback.

Die Anlage hat eine S7-300 mit PC an PN und den Rest an DP.
Rest = EA’s und 20 Lenze Antriebsregler und einige Hengstler Absolutwertgeber.
Die zwei „fliegenden Anwendungen“ werden im 9300plc realisiert – erstellt und in Betrieb gesetzt von Lenzetechnikern. Sonderfunktionen die funktionieren gibt es dazu nur in der Werbung.
Anwendung ist bei vmax 0,5m/sec nicht dynamisch 500mm/sec2 weil sehr schwer. Jedoch ist die Genauigkeitsforderung <= 1mm. 

@homogenität
der Analagenhersteller will für die fliegenden Schlitten Lenze Antriebsregler und kein anders Fabrikat. 18 x Lenze und 2 x zB SEW.

@Beckhoff
arbeite selber mit TwinCAT.
Mit NC Funktionen habe ich bisher nicht gearbeitet - läuft immer im Antrieb odr ist so einfach, dass ein Eigenbaustein zum Einsatz kommt -, jedoch mit der Hydraulic LIB – Synchronlauf und Positionierung von Hydraulikzylindern. Das finde ich, nicht einfach zum Einarbeiten, eben mühsam. 
Man muss sich bei der Anwendung von Bibliotheken – egal welcher Erfinder – immer in die Denkweise und Begrifflichkeiten des Erfinders einarbeiten.

Da muss ich SEW loben, die Einarbeitung in die SEW Synchronbibliothek für die Movidrives ist easy – leicht zu verstehende, leistungsstarke Funktionen.

@black Box
ich will eine fertige funktionierende Lösung einsetzen und nix erfinden. Wäre zwar interessant, gegenwärtig geht das zeitlich jedoch nicht. Eine BlackBox Steuerung wie zB von motrona, nimmt man wenn die Verdrahtung passt, in 2 Stunden in Betrieb. Wenn man die Box nicht kennt, in einem Nachmittag.
Würde ich für die gegenwärtige Anwendung was erfinden, wäre bei der vorliegenden Konfiguration der Ansatz: 9300 Kurvenscheibe und Verwaltung der Funktionen in der SPS.

kurt


----------



## Perfektionist (3 April 2009)

ich klinke mich dann hier aus (es geht ohnehin in den Urlaub).

Wünsche Dir trotzdem viel Erfolg


----------



## trinitaucher (4 April 2009)

Kurt schrieb:


> @Beckhoff
> arbeite selber mit TwinCAT.
> Mit NC Funktionen habe ich bisher nicht gearbeitet - läuft immer im Antrieb odr ist so einfach, dass ein Eigenbaustein zum Einsatz kommt -, jedoch mit der Hydraulic LIB – Synchronlauf und Positionierung von Hydraulikzylindern. Das finde ich, nicht einfach zum Einarbeiten, eben mühsam.


Na dann solltest du dich mal mit den NC-Funktionalitäten auseinander setzten. Das ist die wirkliche Stärke von TwinCAT. SPS kann ja jeder andere Hersteller genauso (da CoDeSys), aber die Integration der NC macht selbst komplizierte Antriebsaufgaben mit TwinCAT leicht lösbar.
Die Inbetriebnahme der Hardware ist mit dem System Manager quasi kinderleicht. 


Kurt schrieb:


> Man muss sich bei der Anwendung von Bibliotheken – egal welcher Erfinder – immer in die Denkweise und Begrifflichkeiten des Erfinders einarbeiten.


Die NC-Bausteine von TwinCAT sind nach PLCopen MC progammiert, d.h. standardisierte Schnittstellen und Abläufe. 

... aber da deine Hardware ja eh gesetzt ist, brauch ich hierzu keine weiteren Empfehlungen abgeben.


----------

